# Antler reproductions or replicas



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Does anyone here know a taxidermist who can make a replica of a set of deer antlers and/or how much should it cost? Took a buck with my bow on a friends property and their tradition is to hang all racks on the camp wall. I would like a "copy" of them made for myself since it is my first archery buck after taking a break from bowhunting for several years. Thanks.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

Price depends on size usually. Making repro antlers takes quite a few hrs spread out over a week or two. Silicone is very expensive-about 100.00 per gallon- and the casting urethane the repros are made out of is also not cheap. An average set of repro antlers usually could easily run upwards of 1000.00-1200.00 for just one set as there is not really much of a market for someone else's antlers unless they are truly trophy class-160 in. or greater-even then it is a very small market.Not trying to discourage you, but you did ask for general costs. Good luck and congrats on your harvest. Welcome back to the bowbenders arena.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

So no basket racks! Old spice


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

http://www.connorstaxidermy.com/
Give Dave a call. I was just in his shop and saw some reproductions he was working on. He does very good work and is competative price wise.


----------

